# greek mythology



## openairboy (Nov 30, 2004)

Anyone out there a greek mythology expert? I would like to read up on it a bit, and was wondering if there is a recommended text book to begin reading? 

Thanks,
openairboy


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 30, 2004)

Bullfinch's _Mythology_ -- for me, anyway -- is the classic textbook on Greek mythology. See http://www.greekmythology.com/Books/Bulfinch/bulfinch.html (but be discerning at this website)

Homer's _Illiad and the Odyssey_ is classic mythological literature that is worth study by the discerning Christian reader.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Andrew,
This is something I've always wondered. WHY is it good for the Christian reader?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> Hey Andrew,
> This is something I've always wondered. WHY is it good for the Christian reader?



Ok, this is just my opinion. I majored in English literature in college and I am a student of history. I believe that Western civilization has been deeply influenced by Greek and Roman culture/mythology/religion for the past two thousand years or more. Constantine borrowed from it even as he established Christianity as the state religion, Augustine came out of it, Calvin wrote a commentary on Seneca, Christian theologians and philosophers have made references to it, the American Founding Fathers were deeply influenced by Roman government, Milton & Spenser & Shakespeare and other giants of English lit make allusions to it, supposedly democracy was born in Athens, the Olympics were born in mythology, the days of the week & months & constellations are in part named for Greek and Roman deities, environmentalists today want to return to the worship of Gaia (Mother Earth), the list goes on and on. To understand the present, I believe, one must understand the past. A working knowledge of Greek mythology sheds light on so many aspects of our modern culture that I believe it is practically indispensable to a thorough education. As I said, that's just my 

[Edited on 30-11-2004 by VirginiaHuguenot]

[Edited on 30-11-2004 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## cupotea (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok, thanks, that makes sense.

I knew that it was influential, but all I could really see when reading The Odyssey was sin. So, your  helps. 

[Edited on 30-11-2004 by Cottonball]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> Ok, thanks, that makes sense.
> 
> I knew that it was influential, but all I could really see when reading The Odyssey was sin. So, your  helps.
> ...



Good, I'm glad that makes sense. 

About the _Odyssey_, yes, I know what you mean. It's worth noting that what we call mythology, the ancient Greeks called religion. It's pagan to the core. I suggest once the discerning Christian reader finishes the _Oydssey_, he may benefit from a re-reading of Paul's speech at Areopagus in Acts 17.


----------



## openairboy (Dec 1, 2004)

Andrew,

Thanks for the recommendation. I will see if they have that text and acquire it. I find Greek Mythology fascinating, and very helpful for illustrations, etc.

Thanks,

keith


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by openairboy_
> Andrew,
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. I will see if they have that text and acquire it. I find Greek Mythology fascinating, and very helpful for illustrations, etc.
> ...



You're welcome!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 1, 2004)

I am glad that somebody brought up this thread, although I had been thinking about classical literature in general. I was wondering, do you realize how many great leaders of the church had a classical background? Augustine, Calvin, more recently, Gresham Machen (classics at Johns Hopkins University), CS Lewis was heavily influenced by Spencer and Medieval Literature, Maurice Roberts of Banner of Truth was a classical teacher at one point, etc. J H Thornwell had much of Paradise Lost memorized and spent much of his pre-ministerial days translating Greek and Roman writers. There are probably a dozen more that I can't think of. I am wondering if there is a connection between clear thinking and classical studies?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I am glad that somebody brought up this thread, although I had been thinking about classical literature in general. I was wondering, do you realize how many great leaders of the church had a classical background? Augustine, Calvin, more recently, Gresham Machen (classics at Johns Hopkins University), CS Lewis was heavily influenced by Spencer and Medieval Literature, Maurice Roberts of Banner of Truth was a classical teacher at one point, etc. J H Thornwell had much of Paradise Lost memorized and spent much of his pre-ministerial days translating Greek and Roman writers. There are probably a dozen more that I can't think of. I am wondering if there is a connection between clear thinking and classical studies?



Um, I dunno, I don't get the connection...

(I was educated in a public school)


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 1, 2004)

Perhaps there isn't a connection. I was just curious. Not that I want to go into Classical studies now, I just thought there might be something to it. I thought of another one--W.G.T. Shedd. If I am not mistaken he was a literature professor for 6 years before he went into theology. He quotes extensivley from Milton, Spenser, and Shakespeare.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 1, 2004)

Check out Michael Grant, Myths of the Greeks and Romans 
He has written extensively on the Greeks and Romans in other books and this one is excellent. Looks like there are some pretty cheap used ones at Amazon as well.

Link to Amazon


[Edited on 12/2/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Perhaps there isn't a connection. I was just curious. Not that I want to go into Classical studies now, I just thought there might be something to it. I thought of another one--W.G.T. Shedd. If I am not mistaken he was a literature professor for 6 years before he went into theology. He quotes extensivley from Milton, Spenser, and Shakespeare.



Sorry, Jacob. That was my lame attempt at humor earlier. There is a major connection, I think, between a strong classical background and the ability to communicate with allusions and references to the deeply influential themes of Western civilization.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 1, 2004)

Andrew,
I got the humor on the government school joke.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 2, 2004)

Here is a quote from CS Lewis on the possibility of integrating faith and classical literature:

"Faced with this self-contradictory corpus, they (medieval theologians) hardly ever decided that one of the authorities was simply right, and the others wrong: never that all were wrong. To be sure, in the last resort it was taken for granted that the CHristian writers must be right as against the pagans. But it was hardly ever allowed to come to the last resort."


----------



## openairboy (Dec 2, 2004)

I just purchased Bullfinch, and I have found it difficult to put down. These are wonderful stories and myths that we can share and tell to our neighbors and children and demonstrate the Truth in light of them. I am amazed at the Biblical parallels, but with the obvious pagan perversions.

Excellent recommendation Andrew!

Chris, I will check out the other book once I finish Bullfinch.

Thanks, 
openairboy

p.s. A classics professor recommended Walter Burkert, Fritz Graf, and Barry Powell (but he said this one isn't that good, so maybe it wasn't really a recommendation).

[Edited on 3-12-2004 by openairboy]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 2, 2004)

The Puritans sometimes used the illustrations of greek mythology to explain some points. Probably because it was so familiar to the educated they may have been ministering too.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by openairboy_
> I just purchased Bullfinch, and I have found it difficult to put down. These are wonderful stories and myths that we can share and tell to our neighbors and children and demonstrate the Truth in light of them. I am amazed at the Biblical parallels, but with the obvious pagan perversions.
> 
> Excellent recommendation Andrew!
> ...


----------

